# DASH Diet



## GilliAnne (Dec 21, 2019)

Has anyone followed this diet? I discovered it after I was diagnosed with high blood pressure and still follow it, having since been diagnosed with chronic kidney disease. The main thing is eating 5 fruits AND 5 veg a day and also cutting out the trash/rubbish. I also have to watch my salt and sugar intake. It's a good weight loser too.

Gillian


----------

